# pictures of pruned grapes



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

If you ever wanted to know what the left over from 500 pruned grapes looked like


----------



## Racer (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice picture. So how long did it take to prune all the vines?


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

about 50 hours


----------



## Racer (Mar 20, 2011)

What do you usually do with all the prunings afterwards. Dispose of them,compost, burn?


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

We will burn them


----------



## Racer (Mar 20, 2011)

With that much prunings I kinda figured that would be the easiest way to deal with them. I have taken a few classes on grape growing that require practical application time in a vineyard. After helping to finish prune their 3+ acres of vines and piling the clippings with the apple tree prunings their pile was pretty impressive.


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

I interested in how they piled them, with some sort of machine or by hand, also how did they dispose of them


----------



## Racer (Mar 20, 2011)

Its a state university research center so easy machine handling isn't available (No budget for expensive machines). At the end of every days pruning active your expected to collect the prunings in one of their old pick-ups and bring to their burn pile. I got to prune vines at the end of the season so pushing a pick-up bed overflowing with prunings on to the ground and rolling the pile onto the burn pile was a bit of a chore.


----------



## Racer (Mar 20, 2011)

It would be interesting to see if a tree service style truck w/chippershredder could be used to help take care of the clean-up and help provide for more material to a compost pile.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

I was expecting pruned grapes (Prunes) not Pruned grape VINES!


----------



## rob (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade, you are right my wife says for being a professional communicater (salesmen)I lack certian skills, you would get along great with her


----------



## jtstar (Mar 20, 2011)

I still have a small pile of snow in my yard but I still went down to check my grape vine rabbits got a couple of them will have to put chicken wire around them this year but still now sign of budding yet which is good for my area we still have a chance of frost here will wait for three or four weeks yet before pruning grape vine then I will also have about fifty one year old vines to transplant also


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2011)

rob said:


> Wade, you are right my wife says for being a professional communicater (salesmen)I lack certian skills, you would get along great with her



   I'm glad you know that the wife is always right.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm hoping I can get out and start pruning mine pretty soon. I had another guy take a few tentative steps into the vines today only to exclaim, you know the snow is deeper than you think it is in there!

Racer you can come on up and help prune. Heck we can even use the tractor to remove the brush after!


----------



## Racer (Mar 20, 2011)

Grapeman if you were within 3 hours of my place I'd gladly take you up on the offer. Especially if I got to see a complete mechanical removal of the prunings. 

Just curious what do you do with your vineyards prunings?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

You could keep them and keep rolling them up in an effort to create a Guiness world record!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Racer said:


> Grapeman if you were within 3 hours of my place I'd gladly take you up on the offer. Especially if I got to see a complete mechanical removal of the prunings.
> 
> Just curious what do you do with your vineyards prunings?


 

I use a large york rake since I don't have anything better for it. Just drive down the rows and the prunings get caught in the rake and each othr. Most of the time I make it to the end of the row with the mass. I then pull it over to the brush pile. Small bits just get mowed up in place.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Mar 21, 2011)

Just a thought on an additional revenue stream.... Has anyone ever sold their vine trimmings to a florist or craft person who makes grapevine wreath's?


----------



## Racer (Mar 21, 2011)

Wade E said:


> You could keep them and keep rolling them up in an effort to create a Guiness world record!



I'm getting too old for that kind of fun anymore. Let someone younger have all the glory that comes with trying to set a record. I'll be glad to sit back and watch them while I drink some good homemade wine


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 10, 2011)

Make a number of wrappings around a bucket to form them into a wreath. After decorating a bit, they make nice door decorations for the holidays.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Rob, around here they have a horizontal wheel on their tractor that pulls all of the cut vines from underneath the grapes and lines them up down the middle of the row. Then they go down with a flail mower and shred them up.


----------

